# If this isn't mixed voice...



## Gijoefan1976 (Nov 25, 2017)

Hello, hopefully this question is okay to be asked here?
And if so thanks for your willingness, opinion, and knowledge....

So I am a baritone singing a somewhat "lower version of you raise me up" I say this because the top note in you raise me up is an Bb? And I will only be singing up to the A...

I noticed that if I rely on more of what I consider head voice it sounds to sing the "And I am strong" (G G G A G) "You raise me up" (D A G G) to thin, and muppet like to me...but I ways told the power is there I reach the note but the emotion is not there...

So I watched a video on you tube talking about lowering the larynx to get more of a mixed voice and I can do this and reach the A pretty darn close to every time, and of course remembering to use my breath for power and support and now even if I am completely wrong I notice I found pretty close to the sound I relate to Whitney Houston in I will always love you..so would this be a low larynx and compression or is it just my lack of knowledge and my still learning ears...

I am going to try it this new way and see what my teacher and class think of it compared to my first time when I was being coached...

Thanks for your help...


----------

